# Utes



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you think they will get any games in this season?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ouch. Just heard. 

Maybe not. :sad:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The PAC-12’s protocols seem to be much more strict than the Big 12, ACC, or SEC. No real wiggle room in it. Maybe that’s good, maybe not? 

What I know is I didn’t think any college would play more than 5 games this year, so many have already exceeded that expectation for me. 

2020 can....(insert whatever really bad thing you want here)!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

On a good note, BYU is now 8-0!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> On a good note, BYU is now 8-0!!


What blasphemy, bringing up BYU in a Utah Ute thread......:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> What blasphemy, bringing up BYU in a Utah Ute thread......:rotfl::rotfl:


Nobody cares enough about them for them to have a thread of their own. :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Nobody cares enough about them for them to have a thread of their own. :mrgreen:


At least they are out there playing a game of football


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> At least they are out there playing a game of football


And yet...nobody cares enough to give them their own thread. They'll probably be the #8 team in the country this next week. But it's almost like the old saying about if a tree falls in the forest with nobody there to hear it, does it make a sound?

Be excited, kuugs! You haven't had a year like this in over 20 years. Might as well enjoy it. It won't last.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like someone wants their football back so that they can stop the game to go home.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Now? Will Utes get a game this year?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Now? Will Utes get a game this year?


No (I don't really care) :smile:

Seems like all you need to do this year to be rated is play a few games. Seems more like fantasy football to me.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The Utes may not see the field once this year and still may win as many games as the Aggies. -Ov- :neutral:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

They’re going to play. It may not be pretty, but they’ll play. Not sure what combination of players will ever see the field together, but it’s a free year, so no biggie. Use them as glorified scrimmages and get some money for the athletic department.


----------

